# Hard Disk Sata non trovato dal live cd.

## PropS

Salve gente, ho un problema col mio hard disk sata e il live cd di gentoo 2006.1.

Quando inserisco il live cd (amd64) e cerco di partizionare il disco, non mi viene riconosciuto alcun device.Nell' fstab non c'è niente, ho cercato in /dev, /media e altre directory ma niente.Dando lsmod c'erano caricati i moduli libata, sata_via etc., ma nonostante ciò, inserendo anche in fstab una riga per montare una partizione ext3 già presente sul mio disco, non mi veniva riconosciuta.Googlando non ho trovato niente, o quanto meno ho tentato tutto ciò che veniva suggerito (caricare i moduli libata etc..).

I controller sata sono quelli presenti sulla mobo asrock 4core-dual vsta 775.Non capisco davvero da cosa possa dipendere, il disco mi viene riconosciuto da altre distro quali ad esempio Ubuntu o Debian, mentre Gentoo, così come Arch o il live cd di GParted non me lo riconoscono.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?Grazie in anticipo.

Edit: il disco è un maxtor stm325082 250gb, m'ero scordato di dirlo  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non è necessario che tu usi per l'installazione il livecd di gentoo: usa  pure un livecd o parti da un'altra distro senza problemi. L'importante è che non ti confondi con le partizioni  e che quando installerai il bootloader imposterai nel grub.conf parametri coerenti con gli altri OS che tu hai.

Utile può essere anche verificare quale modulo sia necessario al fine di render disponibile il tuo HW ,cos' quando ricompili il kernel vai a colpo  sicuro

----------

## diego_82

Scusa se mi permetto, ma tu hai visto i device in /dev/sdx, vero?

----------

## xveilsidex

dovresti mettere l'opzione doscsi alla partenza del sistema!

----------

## PropS

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> non è necessario che tu usi per l'installazione il livecd di gentoo: usa  pure un livecd o parti da un'altra distro senza problemi. L'importante è che non ti confondi con le partizioni  e che quando installerai il bootloader imposterai nel grub.conf parametri coerenti con gli altri OS che tu hai.
> 
> Utile può essere anche verificare quale modulo sia necessario al fine di render disponibile il tuo HW ,cos' quando ricompili il kernel vai a colpo  sicuro

 

Scusami ma non ti seguo...per installare gentoo come posso usare il cd di un altra distro?

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa se mi permetto, ma tu hai visto i device in /dev/sdx, vero?

 

Certo, ho controllato in /dev , ma non c'è traccia di nessun sdx o altro, ci sono hdb, hdc e hdd ma listando non c'è niente di niente.

 *Quote:*   

> dovresti mettere l'opzione doscsi alla partenza del sistema!

 

Ho provato, ho inserito gentoo docscsi al boot, ma niente.Grazie del consiglio comunque  :Smile: 

Vi ringrazio per le risposte, ma non sono riuscito a risolvere.Qualcun altro ha altre possibili soluzioni?Nel frattempo continuo nella mia ricerca su google...speriam bene.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> non è necessario che tu usi per l'installazione il livecd di gentoo: usa  pure un livecd o parti da un'altra distro senza problemi. L'importante è che non ti confondi con le partizioni  e che quando installerai il bootloader imposterai nel grub.conf parametri coerenti con gli altri OS che tu hai.
> 
> Utile può essere anche verificare quale modulo sia necessario al fine di render disponibile il tuo HW ,cos' quando ricompili il kernel vai a colpo  sicuro

 

se non ricordo male gentoo può essere installata anche attraverso una live come knoppix

----------

## Scen

Gentoo Linux: Guida ai metodi di installazione alternativi - Installazione con Knoppix

Buona lettura  :Cool: 

----------

## PropS

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux: Guida ai metodi di installazione alternativi - Installazione con Knoppix
> 
> Buona lettura 

 

Ti ringrazio per questo link, non sapevo si potesse installare a partire da altre distro.Ho scaricato la ISO di Knoppix, appena raccatto un cd vergine (chissà dove diamine li ho messi), provo ad installare.Speriamo bene  :Smile: 

----------

## GNUtoo

lspci?

----------

